# Platz Peanut Butter & Banana



## Unkl Platz (22/2/19)

Star wars episode 2.
Curious george.
See attached pic for recipe, i like nicotine, this is for 8mg from 36mg/100ml vg nic. 
change if u want etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (22/2/19)

hi, are you sure you need those percentages on the concentrates ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (23/2/19)

vicTor said:


> hi, are you sure you need those percentages on the concentrates ?



Yoh! Ya, that's way too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vilaishima (23/2/19)

Go read his other recipe suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (24/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Go read his other recipe suggestions.



Ah, ok. I see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

